# Memoria rom con diodos



## luigi2304 (Jul 9, 2007)

Por favor

alguien me podria explicar el funcionamiento de los diodos en una memoria rom, tengo este dibujo del circuito y no entiendo como es que trabaja fisicamente, tambien me gustaria saber como se puede conectar un decodificador de 1 a 4 (integrado 74139) con el mismo arreglo de diodos.


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

Mira me parece que el diagrama que tienes esta un poco erraddo. Si tienes tiempo me gustaria que lo corrobores.
El funcionamiento de este tipo de memorias es fcil quiza el diagrama es lo que te confunde: Para ubtener los datos de la memori lo que se hace es puentear un diodo para que siempre que se dirreccione una posicon el valor sea cero y cuando se quiere que sea uno se lo deja como esta
 Ahh para el caso tuyo en el que las salidas estan negadas habria que retirar el diodo en vez de puentearlo para lograr un cero en ese bit


----------

